# Beckhoff Komponenten mit Homeatic IP/Amazon Alexa koppeln



## Narmak (3 August 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

das ist mein erster Beitrag hier im Forum und deshalb verzeiht mir, falls ich im falschen Unterforum bin. Ich konnte nichts zu meiner Frage finden und habe mich deshalb entschieden einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen.

Ausgangssituation:

Ich habe bei mir zuhause ein Smarthomesystem basierend auf Beckhoff Komponenten aufgebaut und soweit funktioniert auch alles gut. Für die Steuerung der Fußbodenheizung hatte ich geplant Funkthermostate zu nutzen und entsprechend der Soll-/Isttemperatur die Eingänge an den Stellantrieben (stromlos geschlossen) zu schalten. 

Nun bin ich seit einer Weile auf der Suche, aber irgendwie finde ich fast ausschließlich Funkthermostate, die entweder über Homeatic IP oder Amazon Alexa laufen... Anscheinend war ich zu blauäugig zu erwarten, dass es auch unabhängige Funkthermostate gäbe, die man einfach frei nutzen könnte...

Deshalb war jetzt mein Plan mein Beckhoff System mit einem Homeatic Access Point oder einer Amazon Alexa zu koppeln und wollte fragen, ob da irgendwer vielleicht schon Erfahrung mit gemacht hat und mir sagen kann, was von beidem besser funktioniert.

Danke schonmal im Voraus und viele Grüße
Narmak

Ps: Falls einer von euch doch vernünftige Funkthermostate kennt, die ihre Werte über TCP/IP, UDP oder sonstiges versenden, wäre das natürlich auch superBeck


----------



## FGMa (14 August 2020)

Dafür würde ich den ioBroker vorschlagen, damit kann man so ziemlich alles an System verbinden.


----------

